# Hobbies



## peterhook (Jan 10, 2010)

What are your hobbies? Personally, my favorite thing to do is cook. I make all sorts of different things, cookies, cakes, pastas, chicken. It's something I liked to do when I was younger, and recently I started doing it again and love it.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 10, 2010)

As far as creativity is concerned, I like making handcrafts, especially by using decoupage technique. Additionally I like walking in the wild and photoshooting everything that's interesting to my eye (but i do not have the opportunity to do it often!).

But the best and utmost hobby for me is buying and growing orchids...


----------



## etex (Jan 10, 2010)

Spending time with my children and granddaughters! Shopping! Gardening on our land and naturalizing as many plants as possible! Used to do a lot of sewing when kids were little.Orchids top my list,too!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out the 'what's fer dinner' thread & add to it!
Dog training started out as a hobby but then grew to a business and trying to improve my photo skills.


----------



## Bolero (Jan 10, 2010)

I drink red wine as a hobby........does that count?

Aside from that I am learning to play the violin, I read a lot of classic literature these days and I occasionally play online games. But the games are on the way out, I don't have much time for them anymore.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 10, 2010)

I also love to cook, and play music. I play the flute, piccolo, violin, and guitar, and I dabble a little in clarinet, trumpet, and piano. I also sing.

I'm also really interested in computers and video games, though I try not to spend too much time on the latter. Technology in general really fascinates me; I'm a bit of a "gadget geek".

I love photography, but I have tons to learn in that area. If I had more money, I'd buy a bunch of lenses and experiment. I think that's something to look forward to in the future.

Finally, I'm a bit of a storm watcher. I live in part of Canada's "tornado alley", and though our tornado alley doesn't see nearly as much action as its American counterpart, you can get some excitement if you know where to look for it (and you're lucky). Before I got into plants, it was my childhood ambition to become a meteorologist.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool Joe! I did not know you were a musician. 
Lol I karaoke 

Growing and learning about orchids! I am exploring the fine arts. I love painting, right now watercolor and acrylics. I also admire traditional chinese arts of all sorts. I also love photography, but I don't have any professional equiptment yet. I also always enjoyed the sciences and botany.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 10, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> Cool Joe! I did not know you were a musician.
> Lol I karaoke
> 
> Growing and learning about orchids! I am exploring the fine arts. I love painting, right now watercolor and acrylics. I also admire traditional chinese arts of all sorts. I also love photography, but I don't have any professional equiptment yet. I also always enjoyed the sciences and botany.



Your photos are amazing, especially considering you don't have any professional equipment!

I did forget to mention that I like drawing, but I am horrible at painting! 

And definitiely orchids are my favorite hobby!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2010)

Is this spam?


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 10, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Is this spam?



I don't think so...?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2010)

it is. that's why there's no plant reference.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Heather determined it was spam and closed peterhook's account several hours ago.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 11, 2010)

oh wow...his account is closed. i thought Eric was being funny...


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 11, 2010)

NYEric said:


> it is. that's why there's no plant reference.



It's considered spam to ask about people's hobbies in the "Hobbies and Critters" section? It says next to the title of the page: "Have a hobby BESIDES orchid growing?" To me, that would imply that there is no plant reference needed. There's no plant reference in the several threads about hobby railroading, and no one called that spam... and that's just one out of many examples. I'm confused...

Now if this person had posted spam elsewhere on the forum that we don't know about, THAT would explain why he was banned.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 11, 2010)

Nah I don't think it's considered spam to ask about hobbies in the hobbies section.  The person in question made three consecutive posts about a minute apart and none of them were about orchids. He introduced himself as Peter. Then he started a thread asking what top he should wear on Valentine's day with his skirt. In the introduction thread, his opening spiel sounded very much like the nonspecific suck-up language spam posters frequently use when attempting to sully my blog (thank goodness for spam filters!) so I'm thinking Heather definitely made the right call in this instance. :wink:


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Nah I don't think it's considered spam to ask about hobbies in the hobbies section.  The person in question made three consecutive posts about a minute apart and none of them were about orchids. He introduced himself as Peter. Then he started a thread asking what top he should wear on Valentine's day with his skirt. In the introduction thread, his opening spiel sounded very much like the nonspecific suck-up language spam posters frequently use when attempting to sully my blog (thank goodness for spam filters!) so I'm thinking Heather definitely made the right call in this instance. :wink:



Okay. That makes sense.


----------



## Clark (Jan 11, 2010)

Spam by mental midget???
It was definitely lacking something.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 11, 2010)

You guys are slower than molasses in winter.  You must've recommended a Valentine's dress, top, and shoes for Peterhook too. :rollhappy:

-Ernie


----------



## Candace (Jan 11, 2010)

> THAT would explain why he was banned.



To be clear, we don't make a habit of banning people. We simply delete anyone who's a spammer. It's common practice for spammers to sneak into forums with a legit user name and post some random nonsense(usually). Then, once they see their posts have appeared they hit the forum with their spam or send PM's to members.


----------



## Heather (Jan 11, 2010)

which is not to say we cannot continue this thread on our own, just that said spammer will no longer be a part of it.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 11, 2010)

Heather said:


> which is not to say we cannot continue this thread on our own, just that said spammer will no longer be a part of it.



Okay.

In no particular order...

*spending time with my wife and boy (3 yo)
*brewing beer (gratuitous plug for Alternative Beverage at ebrew.com )
*drinking beer made above
*freshwater tropical fish- Characidae (tetras) and Siluriformes (catfishes) mostly
*SCUBA diving, but it's been a while
*have 2 cats
*volleyball
*roller & street hockey
*sketching (mostly fish)
*most things orchid- growing (& sometimes killing), photographing, selling, buying, judging, lecturing...
*Ren faires
*sled riding

-Ernie


----------



## Candace (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool. I used to brew beer a loooong time ago. It came out great, but I made a huge mess:<


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 11, 2010)

Heather said:


> which is not to say we cannot continue this thread on our own, just that said spammer will no longer be a part of it.



I agree. I find this thread interesting even though it may have been started by a spammer.

My other hobbies include quilting and collecting vintage/antique sewing machines. I also enjoy cooking.

Susan


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 11, 2010)

Candace said:


> To be clear, we don't make a habit of banning people. We simply delete anyone who's a spammer. It's common practice for spammers to sneak into forums with a legit user name and post some random nonsense(usually). Then, once they see their posts have appeared they hit the forum with their spam or send PM's to members.



No I totally understand that. I just hadn't seen the other stuff this guy posted, that's why I was confused. It's all good!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 11, 2010)

vermicomposting!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2010)

Paintball, N-scale model trains, leopard geckos, NYC architecture, videos, music [hip-hop or techno], Off-off Broadway plays and shows, trying adventurous things.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 11, 2010)

I like orchids, of course; growing them, smelling the fragrant ones, going to shows, buying more, LOL. 

I also have a cat who demands more than 100% of my attention. I crochet sometimes. I play around with photography. I garden. I love the internet, good television and movies. I am way into music. Good food is a must. Hiking is great. I used to fish and hunt with my dad, but honestly I rather hated it. Now he's too old and unwell to hunt and fish, and I wish I'd spent more time doing those things with him when it was possible. I spend time with my family and friends. I collect carved jade pieces, gemstones, custom pieces of fine jewelry, and old solid gold auto-wind watches from South America. Lately I've been sidelined from doing many of my favorite hobby-type things due to personal health issues and caring for my elderly parents. Life's not always easy or fair, but keeping a good positive attitude in spite of it all is really important. I want to enjoy life no matter what. I think that about covers it.


----------



## Hera (Jan 11, 2010)

I read vociferously. Right now I'm reading comparative religion and early christian movement. Just blew through 4 books on Nazi Germany. I'm a geek about history. I crochet some and currently am making a set of amigurumi for my son. I love to walk and hike the trails of the local parks. I used to bike, but my kids aren't into it yet. In the winter the orchids take up a big part of my time. I read about them and surf the web for info about them.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 11, 2010)

Hehehe you reminded me, Hera... I love to read


----------



## nikv (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah, let's see. Hobbies other than orchids . . . . . 

I still do a lot of reading but not as much as I used to do. Generally, I read fiction novels. By the way, the latest Dan Brown novel is a real turkey. I have dozens of books on orchids that I've managed to collect over the years. I tend to read and re-read them over and over. I also have two kitties, a female domestic longhair tortie "foundling" named Shadow and a Sable Burmese male named Gryffindor. They are like my children to me, since I don't have children of my own. I used to be into gardening but not so much in recent years as my hands tend to hurt a lot with repetitive motion (I have Dupuytren's Contracture also known as Viking's Disease). I'm also an avid soap opera watcher as long as we're talking All My Children. Been watching for thirty years now. I belong to a couple of online forums where I discuss it with friends. Recently, I've been trying to learn my way around Facebook and learning how to play FarmVille and YoVille. It's a great way to keep tabs on my nieces and nephews!

All-in-all, growing orchids is my main hobby. It's what I'm passionate about. Oh, my kitties, too.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 12, 2010)

Drinking good beer, cooking, making people laugh, hiking when it isn't too cold out, photography, and inducing OBEs (out of body experiences).

Spam is delicious after hiking 15+ miles of mountains, especially cooked over a fire. If followed up with a shot of brandy just before hitting the sleeping bag, well, then you've got a nice little slice of heaven...


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 12, 2010)

cool to see that this thread was kept... even though started as spam 

let's see...

growing orchids, photographing orchids, attending orchids shows, visiting orchids nurseries, buying orchids, reading about orchids.. did I mention orchids? 

Just kidding 

Of course Orchids are a big part of it, but I also go for cooking (especially when friend are there), Photography, Birdwatching (quite neglected since I moved to Europe, and limited to my holidays), and of course, travelling...


----------



## fbrem (Jan 12, 2010)

raising amphibians and herping all over our natural world, cooking, blasting zombies, preserving and framing nice orchid blooms, vegetable gardening and preverving, carnivorous plants, my many pets, good beer and wine, and mixing cocktails, and oh yeah, 'cause it's winter I almost forgot one of my favorites, hunting wild mushrooms (or any other wild food, but primarily mushrooms), and to finish it off I really want to find a deep freeze and get into deer hunting for the meat but don't have anyone to teach me here. oh well, I'm busy enough.

Forrest


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 12, 2010)

fbrem reminded me of two other things I like to do: :clap:

Pressing flowers, especially the really cool-looking ones including orchids.

Hunting for Morel Mushrooms in the Springtime.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2010)

fbrem said:


> and to finish it off I really want to find a deep freeze and get into deer hunting for the meat but don't have anyone to teach me here. oh well, I'm busy enough.
> 
> Forrest



I could give you basics via email, though gun training and all that you'd be on your own. don't think deer are that much different in tennessee than in ny (and you have lots of hills like here I think)

I think I posted a bunch in the 'who are you' thread; too many to list here! (most involve outdoor activities, food; growing, cooking preparation and eating thereof; things involving cameras, plants and flowers mostly orchids and a whole bunch of others)

oh, and things involved with wasting lots of time on the computer/internet though not facebook or such


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2010)

Non orchid related hobbies for me.

1) Heavy metal guitar
2) Rocketry (but no recent shoots)
3) Lots of reading
4) Hiking

Most everything else I can lump under general socializing, like Cornhole.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 12, 2010)

oh I forgot to add that I keep aquariums. And I love my nano reefs!


----------



## Clark (Jan 13, 2010)

For the last 6yrs. or so, gardening for most of time.
Enjoy the camera. Travel. Charter boats(my wife loves to fish).
Bird watching also. But we live near estuary/marsh, and the variety of birds on daily basis...
Seen kingfisher for first time this year. No chance for photo.


----------



## Hera (Jan 13, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> fbrem reminded me of two other things I like to do: :clap:
> 
> Pressing flowers, especially the really cool-looking ones including orchids.
> 
> Hunting for Morel Mushrooms in the Springtime.



Lanmark, How do you press orchids? I always thought they were to full of water.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 13, 2010)

Hera said:


> Lanmark, How do you press orchids? I always thought they were to full of water.


I don't do anything special. Basically I always have on hand a few massive books. These aren't treasured books I read or anything like that. I make it a point to seek out massive boring used books at second hand bookstores and so forth. As long as they are really big and not mildewy they work great! It's taken a lot of practice, but by carefully placing a blossom about 3/4 of the way toward the back of the book and carefully closing it, most of the time I can flatten the flower and preserve its form. Sometimes they don't come out so good, but usually I succeed quite nicely. Really big old books absorb a lot of moisture. Usually I'll place the book on a hard surface and place a brick or even a cement block on top of the book. I let the books absorb the moisture. 
A few weeks later I remove the flower and let the pages of the book lie open for a few days to be sure they have dried before using it for another flower. I haven't had a single flower mold yet. I don't care if it messes up the pages of the book because eventually when it's all used up, I can pitch the book and start with a new one.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 13, 2010)

And then what do you do with the pressed flowers? Do you frame them or something? oke:Got any pix to show us?  This sounds interesting.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 14, 2010)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> And then what do you do with the pressed flowers? Do you frame them or something? oke:Got any pix to show us?  This sounds interesting.



I don't have any pics  I usually make greeting cards with them for friends and family. Now that you have asked, however, I will begin to take pics


----------



## Hera (Jan 14, 2010)

Lanmark, thanks for the instructions. Sometimes I like a bloom so well that I wish it would last. I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## fbrem (Jan 14, 2010)

Hera said:


> Lanmark, thanks for the instructions. Sometimes I like a bloom so well that I wish it would last. I'll have to give this a try.



I've found that pressing them in the microwave preserves the color best for a lot of orchids (especially vandas and paphs), except Phaius, they turn black. I frame them and austion them off at our orchid society meetings and they generally bring in a nice return for the society (and a tax writeoff for me).

Forrest


----------



## Ruth (Jan 14, 2010)

Let's see, orchids, orchids, and more orchids. 
Also have a ragdoll cat named Oreo that is very spoiled. 
Like to go camping in our small RV in the summer(Oreo goes with us). 
Love music, almost any kind. Play the piano. 
Enjoy photography. I enjoy all of the great photos that are posted here.
Sewing, with some quilting. 
Bird watching mostly in the back yard.
Gardening. 
Love to read, and since retiring, I decided that I would read more of the classic authors. Right now Steinbeck and Joesph Conrad are my favorites. Currently reading Gabriel Garcia Marquez 100 Years of Solitude. It is considered Magic realism. I love it.
Love being around my family and my grandchildren.
I manage the Treasure Valley Orchid Society, website, and I have a lot to learn there.
I'm getting tired, that is enough


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 14, 2010)

fbrem said:


> I've found that pressing them in the microwave preserves the color best for a lot of orchids (especially vandas and paphs), except Phaius, they turn black. I frame them and austion them off at our orchid society meetings and they generally bring in a nice return for the society (and a tax writeoff for me).
> 
> Forrest



In the microwave? :drool: 

That sounds very intriguing! So you nuke 'em and press 'em at the same time?


----------



## fbrem (Jan 15, 2010)

*microwave pressing flowers*



Lanmark said:


> In the microwave? :drool:
> 
> That sounds very intriguing! So you nuke 'em and press 'em at the same time?



yep, the color difference is amazing. I use fresh printer paper and a tile, position the flower as best as possible, rest the tile on top, and nuke it for about 30 seconds, check the flower to make sure it looks nice, reposition with a poker or knife tip, the begin alternating 30 secong hits alternating with the tile on and off. Once it's mostly dry (column may be a bit damp still) put it in a book to finish it. Only be careful if the flower dessicates too much it can burn and eventually catch fire. Give it a try, it can work really well. Of course I can't press sanderianums and caudatums cause I'd need a really big microwave, been thinking of using an iron on the long petaled ones though.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds awesome fbrem! I've used an iron in the past to start or finish the pressing process on particularly difficult flowers. I'm anxious to do some more flowers now and try out your method too!


----------



## Hera (Jan 15, 2010)

fbrem said:


> I've found that pressing them in the microwave preserves the color best for a lot of orchids (especially vandas and paphs), except Phaius, they turn black. I frame them and austion them off at our orchid society meetings and they generally bring in a nice return for the society (and a tax writeoff for me).
> 
> Forrest



I once tried to nuke a flower and it started to burn. I'd love to try again though.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 15, 2010)

Hera said:


> I once tried to nuke a flower and it started to burn. I'd love to try again though.



orchids as biofuel... the wave of the future


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2010)

That doesn't sound very green/energy efficient!


----------



## lindafrog (Jan 15, 2010)

Time to updated my profile,,, other interest include gardening, trying to grow tomatoes in northern Michigan. In winter we cross country ski and watch DVD's along with hockey and basketball- go green, go white. I make altered art jewelry. If you ever have unwanted broken jewelry let me know!! We collect Department 56 village , Halloween is the best. along with the older North Pole buildings and elves. Love to cook, mostly vegetarian- except for tofu--.eeeh. Eclectic taste in music ranges from classical to Jazz of Miles Davis and Stan Getz, to Yanni, the last of which is limited to greenhouse. All time favorite is Bruce Springsteen . Love this forum . It is lively, with good peoplel I learn more about orchids every time I read something. The expense of heating our greenhouse has changed what I grow. No more phrags , catts sulk through the winter. Upside cymbidiums and many pluera trive. Restrepia have been my thing for years. Sadly I am no longer a vendor, but will always be an orchid addict!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Pressing Flowers....*

I've been pressing phrag blossoms ever since January. They're in between pages of some heavy books. I also bought a flower press at our local Garden Society show earlier this month.

My question is, once the flowers are pressed and dried, do you spray/coat them with anything to preserve them before framing?

thanks.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 29, 2010)

Orchids are my hobby. The rest of the time I read about science and I write. I'm working on a science-fiction novel in English. Been at that for 20 years off and on. The story is complete and has been evaluated by an expert edition house in the US. Now I'm applying their recommendations. The story is situated 60,000 years in the future and of course, I had to solve everything and create a litterature for the future, since the main character is an avid reader. I'm almost finished and I will start looking for an editor soon. Any help finding one would be appreciated.


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 29, 2010)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> I've been pressing phrag blossoms ever since January. They're in between pages of some heavy books. I also bought a flower press at our local Garden Society show earlier this month.
> 
> My question is, once the flowers are pressed and dried, do you spray/coat them with anything to preserve them before framing?
> 
> thanks.



Some people spray them lightly on both sides with hairspray, but I haven't tried this. I have ironed dried flowers between two sheets of wax paper thinking the thin film of "wax" or parafin would coat and help preserve the flowers. The heat, however, could fade or alter the colors of some dried flowers.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 29, 2010)

What Lanmark says with hairspray is what I usually do with dried plant parts and it works, giving them a vivid colouration! I would also put the plant parts in -18oC if possible to kiill all the microorganisms and co (in appropriate cases so that they do not curve etc...). Good luck...!

Shiva... good luck with your novel!!! Sorry I cannot help! Could it be a movie too???


----------



## Shiva (Apr 29, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> What Lanmark says with hairspray is what I usually do with dried plant parts and it works, giving them a vivid colouration! I would also put the plant parts in -18oC if possible to kiill all the microorganisms and co (in appropriate cases so that they do not curve etc...). Good luck...!
> 
> Shiva... good luck with your novel!!! Sorry I cannot help! Could it be a movie too???



A novel, a movie, a video game... One thing at a time.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 29, 2010)

Shiva said:


> A novel, a movie, a video game... One thing at a time.



Excellent!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2010)

Shiva said:


> I'm working on a science-fiction novel in English. Been at that for 20 years off and on. The story is complete and has been evaluated by an expert edition house in the US.


Good Luck, I love SciFi!


----------



## Wendy (May 2, 2010)

Golf...I'm hopelessly addicted. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2010)

Paintball, orchids and Model Trains! Addicted!


----------



## eOrchids (May 6, 2010)

Just orchids for me!


----------

